# For Kevin to see!



## robert flynt (Aug 2, 2016)

I told Kevin I was working on a knife with his hickory burl for the handle. This is it. The blade is Twisted stainless damascus and the billet I made the blade from was made by Mike Norris.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 17 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2016)

I can't believe I had anything to with that work of art. My wife just wrapped my right thumb from hot a grease burn and you show this. I needed a reminder like this thank you Robert.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 2, 2016)

Another stunning work of art!! Nicely done sir....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bench1holio (Aug 3, 2016)

That's a real beautie Robert!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 3, 2016)

Why is there only one pin? Not scales but a solid handle? Gary


----------



## Tony (Aug 3, 2016)

Robert, that is one beautiful knife! Both the steel and the handle are spectacular! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 3, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous Robert.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 3, 2016)

Beautiful chunk of wood and use of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 3, 2016)

wow oh wow Robert that is super sweet ... that damascus looks like a mosiac id it? The handle really matches the steel's beauty congrats to you for making it and Kevin for getting it...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 3, 2016)

WOW! Robert, that is sweet - off the charts!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2016)

Keep looking at it - just gorgeous. Did you have the hickory stabilized? Would like to see the other side too if possible.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 3, 2016)

Sweet, sweet, sweet! I'm not sure which I like better... The handle or the blade!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 3, 2016)

Amazing pattern in the stainless damascus. Great looking knife and I love the burl handle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 3, 2016)

Send it to me Robert. I'll be glad to post pictures of the other side for Kevin.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 3, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> Why is there only one pin? Not scales but a solid handle? Gary


Because it is what is typically done with hidden tang knives. Some times I don't pin hidden tangs at all, I just cut notches in the tang so that it can't be pulled out of the epoxy it it embedded in. I've never had one returned because of that kind of failure.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 3, 2016)

Keweennie said:


> Keep looking at it - just gorgeous. Did you have the hickory stabilized? Would like to see the other side too if possible.


I will take a picture of the other side tomorrow. Yes it was stabilized.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 3, 2016)

SENC said:


> Send it to me Robert. I'll be glad to post pictures of the other side for Kevin.


You must think I just fell off the turnip truck!


----------



## SENC (Aug 3, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> You must think I just fell off the turnip truck!


Not just, I know its been a few years. Or decades. Or...

Anyway, if you've lost my address just let me know.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 4, 2016)

That is b e a u t i f u l

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JohnF (Aug 4, 2016)

Now that's world class

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 4, 2016)

SENC said:


> Send it to me Robert. I'll be glad to post pictures of the other side for Kevin.




Just don't let Kevin touch it ... he's a bleeder!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Molokai (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful knife Robert

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 4, 2016)

Molokai said:


> Beautiful knife Robert


You been working on any thing lately?


----------



## Molokai (Aug 5, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> You been working on any thing lately?


Yes, but the daily work is killing me. Just finished one new, will post photos any day. ;)

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 5, 2016)

Molokai said:


> Yes, but the daily work is killing me. Just finished one new, will post photos any day. ;)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 5, 2016)

Molokai said:


> Yes, but the daily work is killing me. Just finished one new, will post photos any day. ;)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 5, 2016)

Nothing less than museum quality! Out of this world. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 5, 2016)

Molokai said:


> Yes, but the daily work is killing me. Just finished one new, will post photos any day. ;)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 5, 2016)

That is an amazing work of art. Assume already sold to a customer but if not woudl be interested in seeing what something like that would run me. I can only hope to make something half that nice some day.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 7, 2016)

Sure wish we were closer. I'd love to apprentice.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------

